# Possible trailer rebuild, need advice



## flaxterra (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, so I bought a nice 18' lowe husky for a great price, the one snag was it is on a steel trailer. I live in florida and do mostly saltwater fishing. A steel trailer will probaly last a year here. This one is pretty beat up as it is. So I put out some ads on CL for a cheap galvanized trailer. Of course if it is cheap here, that means it needs work, which I dont mind doing if the trailer is right. Anyways, I got an email from a guy who had a mid size trailer that he said needed minor repairs and had a bent tounge that really didnt mess with performance of the trailer. He wanted a couple hundred. After a few emails and some pictures it needed the main 4x4 support repaired. Again, I dont mind doing some work if the price is right. Well he bumped the price down to 150. By the time I was ready to come look at it, the price was 100. I should of known by then that the trailer was going to be trash. So, I go to look at it and besides what was already mentioned, it will need some metal added to the main cross supports because they had rusted on the bottom of the c channel. Not a huge deal but needs more work then he said. I told him it looked to be more then I was wanting to do, his wife said, "do us a favor and just take it". So the question is, do I try to rebuild it, or just sell it for scrap. It would need a 4x4 section added to the tongue, which would fix the bend and add the length I would need. It would need L bracing on some of the c channel supports. Of course new bunks and brackets. The axle, wheels and bearings seemed ok, of course the bearings would have to be replaced. We have the tools to do the work and at this point I have zero into it. It is light and simple. I will try to put some pictures of it tomorrow. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2011)

If it's galvanized be careful welding on it it will give off toxic fumes.


----------



## flaxterra (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah galvanized is not fun to work with. After looking at it closer it looks like about $150 away from being a decent trailer. Not counting my labor or time. The good news is I finally had some emails for some good ones. They are in the $200 range and ready to be used. I am thinking of just junking this old thing. To be honest, I wonder if it didnt spend some time underwater cause the galvanised metal is pitted really bad.


----------

